# MMU lookalikes and dupes



## Momo (May 28, 2007)

For those who want to use MMU instead of traditional cosmetics, or want to buy from smaller MMU companies.

*eyeshadow/pigment*

Urban Decay _Flipside_ = Signature Minerals _Turquoise_

Urban Decay _Flash_ = Signature Minerals _Purple_ _Rain_

Urban Decay _Sting_ = Medusa's Makeup _Flamingo_

CARGO _Mojave_ = Fyrinnae _Shrouded_ _in_ _Gold_

MAC _Kid_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Acorn_ _Glimmer_

MAC _Patina_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Beige_ _Bling_

MAC _Goldmine_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Cleopatra_ _Gold,_ Classy Minerals _Cleopatra Gold_

MAC _Era_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Cocoa Glimmer_, Classy Minerals _Cocoa Shimmer_

MAC _Paradisco_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Coral Reef_

MAC _Charcoal Brown_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Matte Coffee_

MAC _Swimming_ = My Mineral Bath and Body_ Mint Julep_

MAC _Mink Pink_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Pink Twinkle_

MAC _Beautiful Iris_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Purple Frost_

MAC _Pink Venus_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Rouge Shimmer,_ Classy Minerals _Rouge Shimmer_

MAC _Seedy Pearl_ = My Mineral Bath and Body _Tickle Me Pink_

MAC _Parrot_ = Sweetscents _Royal Peacock_

MAC _Cocoa Beach_ = Bare Minerals _Queen Tiffany_

MAC C_lub _= Every Day Minerals _Shopping Spree_, Ocean Mist Cosmetics _Seaweed_

MAC _Felt Blue _= Ocean Mist Cosmetics _Midnight Sea_

MAC _Bitter/Overgrown_ = Ocean Mist Cosmetics S_unset Tide_

MAC _Waternymph_ = Ocean Mist Cosmetics _Aquamarine_

MAC _Mulch_ = Every Day Minerals _Comfy_, Ocean Mist Cosmetics Guadalupe Brown

MAC _Concrete_ = Every Day Minerals _Wild Flowers_

MAC _Pink Venus_ = Every Day Minerals _Pink_ _Pajamas_

MAC _Yogurt_ = Every Day Minerals _Birthday Cake_

MAC _Kid_ = Ocean Mist Cosmetics _Sandy Bottom_, Every Day Minerals _Hot Chocolate_

Bare Minerals _Esenada_ = Fusion of color _Masab_

Bare Minerals _Catwomen_ = Fusion of color _Black Cat_

Bare Minerals _Original_ _Oz_ = Fusion of Color _Lucy_

*gel* *eyeliners*

MAC _Blacktrack_ = Milan Minerals _Blackout_, MAD Minerals _Black Out_, Amphigory _Blackout_

MAC _Waveline_ = Milan Minerals _Scuba_ _Dive_, Amphigory _Tidal_ _Wave_

MAC _Blitz &amp; Glitz =_ Milan Minerals _Magnetism_, MAD Minerals _Magnetism_, Amphigory _Magnetism_

MAC _Dipdown_ = Milan Minerals _Chocolate_ _Brown_, MAD Minerals _Chocolate_ _Mousse_, Amphigory _Chocolate_ _Mousse_

MAC _Shade_ = Milan Minerals _Endangered_

MAC _Sweet Sage_ = Milan Minerals _Ivy League,_ Amphigory _Ivy League_

MAC _Non-conformist_ = MAD Minerals _Venomous,_ Amphigory _Tanzanite_

*mineralize skinfinish*

MAC _Pleasureflush_ = Terra Del Sol _#7_ (can someone confirm this?? Is TDS MMU?)

MAC _Petticoat_ = Monave_ Mystic Rose Blush_

MAC _Stereo Rose_ = Sweetscents _Tibetan Ochre_

*blush*

NARS _Orgasm_ = Milani _Luminous,_ SilkMinerals _Climax,_ Valerie _O-My!_, Fusion of Color _Gracie_

*other*

Urban Decay _Eyeshadow Transforming Potion_ = Milani _Gelle Drops,_ MAD Minerals _sealant,_ Meow Cosmetics _sealant_

*Please* share some, I will add them to the ever-updating list.


----------



## semantje (May 28, 2007)

thanks for sharing!! i dont know any


----------



## chocobon (May 28, 2007)

This is gonna be a very useful thread if everyone contributed and it can be made a sticky too!!


----------



## MindySue (May 28, 2007)

i was thinking the same! too bad i dont know any haha


----------



## Momo (May 28, 2007)

I'm just gonna have to keep thinking of some then. lol. But I'm off to try monistat as a primer first

Anyone have any to share? It's hard when I barely have any "traditional" eyeshadows


----------



## dcole710 (May 29, 2007)

this is a great thread! I have been searching high and low for mmu look-a-like for MAC Subtle pigment!


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

how does this look dcole? Limited Edition HONEY PEARL 10g Sifter Jar

I think it looks similar.

How about we do it this way, someone names a color, and I (or anyone) will try to look and find a dupe, and if you confirm it is a dupe I will add it to above list.


----------



## Aprill (May 29, 2007)

thanks for posting!! When I find some, i will post them here!


----------



## geminisc (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is a great thread! I have been searching high and low for mmu look-a-like for MAC Subtle pigment! this may be of interest to you:My Mineral Bath and Body


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

Wow thanks Geminisc!






I will put them on the list too

I hope classy minerals is reputable because they have the same names as My Mineral Bath and Body. I have not heard much about them either.

I'm sure people can contribute foundation shade lookalikes!


----------



## hillarymarie32 (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow thanks Geminisc!



I will put them on the list too

I hope classy minerals is reputable because they have the same names as My Mineral Bath and Body. I have not heard much about them either.

I'm sure people can contribute foundation shade lookalikes!

I *think* that Classy Minerals/MMB&amp;B are actually one in the same. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm only saying this because I ordered from Lisa over MMB&amp;B and her business card that came with my order said Classy Minerals.


----------



## AngelaGM (May 29, 2007)

Thanks so much that very helpful thread=-)


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 29, 2007)

oh wow great thread!!!! ive been trying to get my hands on MAC black track but seem to have no luck!!!


----------



## igor (May 29, 2007)

That`s a great thread! Well, I may only make one little "contribution" to this list, lol (I`m only the beginner in MMU





Anyway, NAR`s "orgasm"= SILKMINERALS` "climax" (have it and love it!)


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

Okay thanks hillarymarie! I wasn't sure. Can anyone give us more info?

Thanks for the contribution igor! I will add it now. Is silk minerals an Ebay company? I don't personally know their web address

I'm wondering if Dcole can tell us if Honey Pearl looks like "subtle" pigment


----------



## realmccoy (May 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That`s a great thread! Well, I may only make one little "contribution" to this list, lol (I`m only the beginner in MMU



Anyway, NAR`s "orgasm"= SILKMINERALS` "climax" (have it and love it!)

How are you liking silk perfection Igor? Silk minerals is an ebay company, it is my absolute favorite.


----------



## fickledpink (May 29, 2007)

Great thread!

For Nars Orgasm, Valerie Beauty's O-My! is supposed to be a dup of it

Oh and MAC coco beach is similar to BE queen tiffany


----------



## Momo (May 29, 2007)

TY Fickledpink! I hope this thread becomes a sticky because I think it will be helpful.


----------



## farris2 (May 30, 2007)

thanks momo!


----------



## lilpinkbunny44 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting


----------



## igor (May 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *realmccoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How are you liking silk perfection Igor? Silk minerals is an ebay company, it is my absolute favorite. Well, it has been only couple of days since I got my silk minerals order, so I`m still in a trial period... haven`t played out enough with my samples yet






What I can say for sure though--I`m absolutely in love with the effect the tinted veil gives to my complexion. It virtually enhances it( and I thought it would be too dark for me)! The regular one is also good but looks better with the tinted one above(I apply it as a bronzer)

Yet, one thing I still haven`t figured out completely : what is the staying power of these products. I mean, after an hour or so I applied their foudation+2veis on my face(and I did applied the powder also before the foundation), my combo skin was shining again so I had to reapply numerously during the day. But, maybe it`s just my unexperienced application or the wrong ammount of this staff or just our humid weather...not sure.

Oh, and when you are next ordering from Karen, just ask for "climax" (blush) sample. She claims it to be a dupe of Nars and it`s absolutely gorgeous color(this one, btw, holds the whole day!)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for the contribution igor! I will add it now. Is silk minerals an Ebay company? I don't personally know their web address The name of this ebay store is silknaturals mineral makeup store


----------



## hotveronica (May 30, 2007)

This thread is super helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Ashley (May 30, 2007)

Thanks momo! You always come up with great threads!


----------



## Momo (May 31, 2007)

Can someone rec some lookalikes for these looks by MUFE, MAC, and UD:






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f91...oks-39969.html






MÂ·AÂ·C Cosmetics | Moonbathe






MÂ·AÂ·C Cosmetics | Dark Flower






Urban Decay Cosmetics - Steal Our Looks - Toasted






Urban Decay Cosmetics - Steal Our Looks - Flipside






Urban Decay Cosmetics - Steal Our Looks - Baked






Urban Decay Cosmetics - Steal Our Looks - Hustle

The links are to their sources and shades.


----------



## TDZ (May 31, 2007)

Hi Momo

These are all Fusion of Color

Nars O = Gracie

BE Esenada = Masab

BE Catwomen = Black Cat

BE Original Oz = Lucy

I know there are more can't remember and she has some new one out for testing, I read that on another forum

T


----------



## dcole710 (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how does this look dcole? Limited Edition HONEY PEARL 10g Sifter Jar
I think it looks similar.

How about we do it this way, someone names a color, and I (or anyone) will try to look and find a dupe, and if you confirm it is a dupe I will add it to above list.

Thanks Momo. I think I'm going to order it and then I'll post the results!


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 1, 2007)

I owned a ton of MAC prior to going to MMU. I am still searching for a mineral version of MAC's jewel blue &amp; MAC's orange.

MAC club=EDM's shopping spree &amp; OMC's seaweed

MAC felt blue= OMC's midnight sea

MAC bitter or overgrown= OMC's sunset tide

MAC waternymph= OMC's aquamarine

MAC mulch= EDM's comfy &amp; OMC's guadalupe brown

MAC concrete= EDM's wild flowers

MAC pink venus= EDM's pink pajamas

MAC yogurt= EDM's birthday cake

MAC kid= OMC's sandy bottom &amp; EDM's hot chocolate

can we make this thread a sticky please??


----------



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you soo much fishchick! Maybe someone should click the "!" button and ask a mod to make this a sticky

I'm adding your lookalikes right now

Wow this thread is growing fast! Yes! I'm about to go look for dupes of mac's orange and jewel blue for ya

EDIT: On my monitor Medusa's "Wasabi" looks like a dead ringer for jewel blue. If it works out let us know!



(Eye Dust all natural minerals) Also, Medusa's Tiger, Fyrinnae's Hot-tempered color "Cat Fight", Fyrinnae's HTC "sarcasm", or Fyrinnae's impish/daybreak might work for Mac's orange. I can't tell very well which might be best.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Momo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you soo much fishchick! Maybe someone should click the "!" button and ask a mod to make this a sticky
I'm adding your lookalikes right now

Wow this thread is growing fast! Yes! I'm about to go look for dupes of mac's orange and jewel blue for ya

EDIT: On my monitor Medusa's "Wasabi" looks like a dead ringer for jewel blue. If it works out let us know!



(Eye Dust all natural minerals) Also, Medusa's Tiger, Fyrinnae's Hot-tempered color "Cat Fight", Fyrinnae's HTC "sarcasm", or Fyrinnae's impish/daybreak might work for Mac's orange. I can't tell very well which might be best.

thanks so much for the recommendations &amp; I had no idea to click the "!", LOL!!


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 1, 2007)

Is Medusa a mineral makeup company? I don't see ingredients listed.......and I prefer loose powders........

oh, I see the loose ones now &amp; it does say it's MMU. But the wasabi looks much lighter than jewel blue........


----------



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

Medusa is mmu and I BEGGED them to add their ingredients! I made a thread about it



We should all bug them about it

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...7s+ingredients hth

sorry about jewel blue



they look the same on my monitor


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 1, 2007)

ok, thanks!!


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks for that!


----------



## Lia (Jun 1, 2007)

MAC Mineral SkinFinish in Petticoat - Monave Mystic Rose blush


----------



## Momo (Jun 1, 2007)

ty lia! adding it now


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2007)

My favorite Mac Skinfinish Stereo Rose is unsafe for eyes, but I found Sweetscents' Tibetan Ochre (a deep metallic pink, really, nothing at all "Ochre" about it) eyesafe and a close match when applied, even though it looks darker in the powder form.


----------



## Geek (Jun 1, 2007)

Stickied this! Excellent!


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for the sticky!!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome thread Momo. Very helpful


----------



## ostara75 (Jun 10, 2007)

BE "Well Rested"= Meow undereye concealer in frisky chartreux, easy to go darker on this one too


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I owned a ton of MAC prior to going to MMU. I am still searching for a mineral version of MAC's jewel blue &amp; MAC's orange.
MAC club=EDM's shopping spree &amp; OMC's seaweed

MAC felt blue= OMC's midnight sea

MAC bitter or overgrown= OMC's sunset tide

MAC waternymph= OMC's aquamarine

MAC mulch= EDM's comfy &amp; OMC's guadalupe brown

MAC concrete= EDM's wild flowers

MAC pink venus= EDM's pink pajamas

MAC yogurt= EDM's birthday cake

MAC kid= OMC's sandy bottom &amp; EDM's hot chocolate

can we make this thread a sticky please??

Whats EDM?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Makeup-aholic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whats EDM? Every day minerals!!
Wonderful thread Momo!! Gonna be really helpful. I'll see if I can find any.


----------



## redcreme (Jun 10, 2007)

This is one of the best threads!

MAC Rose = Lumiere Allure

MAC Chartreuse = Lumiere cats eye

does anyone have dupes for Mac woodwinked and amberlights?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 10, 2007)

Great thread!

I just took a look at Signature Minerals's Turquoise...Flipside is more green than blue.

Valerie's O My Blush isn't really like Orgasm in my opinion.


----------



## c a r m e n (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you!!! thats really helpfull




!!!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I can't say for certainty since I haven't tested it, but Aromaleigh has a dupe of NARS' Orgasm in *two* formulas:

powder blush - Pure Rouge in _Verve_

multi-use cream- Colorwash Multi-tasking Lip and Cheek Color in _Velveteen_

Also, while I wouldn't be good at finding other dupes myself since I used mostly drugstore brands before switching to MMU, all you other ladies should definitely do some hunting among Aromaleigh's NUMEROUS color selections!! They seem to have every color under the sun, and the provide EXCELLENT color descriptions, so you're not just relying on the monitor screen! Plus, I've bought litterally hundreds of $$$ worth of samples from them, ("Ouch!," says my pocetbook



) and I find all their products to be of very good quality.

Aromaleigh Mineral Cosmetics &amp; Aromatics: Pure Mineral Makeup: Creatively &amp; affordably formulated with the finest quality mineral pigments.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just noticed that EDM's on the phone is pretty close to MAC's shroom


----------



## MissMimi (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip- I'll keep an eye out for the dupes next time I shop


----------



## liznewark (Jun 19, 2007)

Anybody got a dupe for MAC beige-ing, I think that's how it's spelled


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 24, 2007)

i had to share this with everyone here because this is the place where i discovered mac`s dazzleray pigment,lisa from mymineralsbathandbody has came up with dupes of mac pigments and let me tell you there are great,lisa is such a great person i asked her to try and make a dupe of the dazzleray and she did,she also sent it for free and also sent other samples along with it another great find is honeypearl blush/bronzer and glow all in one,ive been searching for something like this for along time



so happy with her products and her GREAT customer service,samples are cheap too


----------



## Aprill (Jun 24, 2007)

you should add it here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...pes-56582.html

if it is not already listed


----------



## MindySue (Jun 24, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll merge this with the mmu dupes sticky.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## solrevival (Jun 25, 2007)

omg! this is such an awesome thread! thanks for posting


----------



## Lauren (Jun 26, 2007)

Great thread, I'm definitely going to take another look at it before I order!


----------



## suew (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, extensive list!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 27, 2007)

what a large list now. i love it.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you very much for the list. I'll def look at it in the future.


----------



## weavee (Jun 28, 2007)

Great money saving tips! Thanks so much just getting into MMU &amp; don't want to spend heaps

It is on ebay it's called Silk Naturals mineral make up. If u click on advanced search....store name &amp; type it in it will find it. Just ordered Climax blush &amp; others have been wanting to try NARS orgasm but $$$ in Australia dup soooooo cheap, thx 4 the tip!!!


----------



## mineralcraze (Jun 28, 2007)

hi,

anyone can recommend a similar shade of Lumiere's poppy blush?

prefably from meow?

TIA!


----------



## lacolora (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a dupe of a Lauress blush called "FLushed" it's like a wine plum color. Anyone know anothe company that may have something similar?? Laruess is moving the company and not taking orders at the moment.

THANKS


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lacolora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm looking for a dupe of a Lauress blush called "FLushed" it's like a wine plum color. Anyone know anothe company that may have something similar?? Laruess is moving the company and not taking orders at the moment.
THANKS





Hi Eileen!
Here are a few suggestions:

Aromaleigh's Plumwine,

Premium Minerals' Mauve Glow,

Jenulence's Plum Satin,

Larenim's Heart &amp; Soul,

Pure Luxe's Flirt,

Monave's Silk Garnet

Glymagic!'s Midnight Mauve.

HTH!


----------



## weavee (Jul 6, 2007)

Try looking @ silk naturals Silk Naturals (on ebay also) . It is a small company but have fab/unusual colours esp the blush. I love them all, it is cheap &amp; samples r large &amp; free samples r posted w each order.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 6, 2007)

Also check out:

Aubrey Nicole's Beautiful,

Forever Minerals' Mauvelous,

Fusion of Color's Fancy,

Fusion of Color's Natural,

Fusion of Color's Rhubarb,

Mineral Basics' Elegant,

Lure Beauty's Gracie

Erth Minerals' Plum Blush.


----------



## lacolora (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG! you guys are sooo great! thanks I will look into all these colors. And maybe oder flushed when Lauress gets organized into the new place.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm looking for a blush color (that can double as a lipcolor) that is similar to Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipstick in Rose Tea! I'm obsessed with this color ATM and I love mono looks, so I was hoping I could find a MMU blush that will match this wonderful lipcolor! I recently bough this color off of ebay, and I will post pictures of it when I get it. But for now use this as reference to what I'm looking for: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...ml#post1050844 . Thanks!


----------



## Momo (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi guys, just bumping this up. I'm about to look for updates to add to the main post. Thanks for keeping it going while I was gone! BTW remember to add your "official" dupes if the suggestions made for you work out!

Ah! Moderators, can you make it so I can continue editing this post? I guess enough time has passed where I can't add anything else to the main list. TIA


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 16, 2007)

Also, does anyone know of an MMU dupe for NARS Orgasm?


----------



## Momo (Jul 16, 2007)

I think there are some up there citre


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Also, does anyone know of an MMU dupe for NARS Orgasm? hello,pure luxe has a perfect dupe for orgasm ,i cant remember the name but if you go to the pure luxe site and click on blushes you will find it,it says right on the description copy of orgasm,good luck,i might be back with the name


----------



## oceanmist (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:
NARS Orgasm = Milani Luminous, SilkMinerals Climax, Valerie O-My!, Fusion of Color Gracie


----------



## autumnagain (Jul 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *blondie36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello,pure luxe has a perfect dupe for orgasm ,i cant remember the name but if you go to the pure luxe site and click on blushes you will find it,it says right on the description copy of orgasm,good luck,i might be back with the name



Pure luxe Nymph is very pretty. You can order a sample jar. I have a few samples of PL MMU blushes and they are all very nice.


----------



## yda (Jul 23, 2007)

Im learning a lot from this thread! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Prudence (Jul 23, 2007)

Great thread ).

I have been looking for a dupe for Cargo's Bordeaux.

It is a matt deep red plum and goes great with my green eyes.

Crossing my fingers .


----------



## prideprejudice (Jul 26, 2007)

Another dupe for NARS Orgasm = Nymph by Pure Luxe!


----------



## janiesan (Aug 7, 2007)

love this thread, very helpful


----------



## SalJ (Aug 7, 2007)

If anyone is an NC20 in MAC foundations and has found a match in minerals, I'd love to know which, the ones I've tried have never been quite right for me.


----------



## seba (Aug 8, 2007)

Meow Firefly blush in Spark is VERY close to NARS O, except it has better lasting power and pigment! Overall, Meow Spark is all you want NARS O to be yet BETTER!

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If anyone is an NC20 in MAC foundations and has found a match in minerals, I'd love to know which, the ones I've tried have never been quite right for me. Have you tried Meow foundations? I believe you will find a perfect match there, they have extensive array of shades there. And I recommend their forum if you need help choosing, a lovely lady there named Jen is very good at matching shades. HTH!!


----------



## SalJ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah I tried a couple but they were the wrong shade. But I see they've got some yellow based ones now so I'll give them a go I think.

Thank you, I'll have a look at their forum as well.


----------



## dms (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful info. Sometimes the smaller companies offer better prices and options.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's some that I think are dupes.

MAC Paradisco - Bare Minerals Citrus Twist

Mac Gleam - Lumiere Gold Salmon

Nars Orgasm - Mad Minerals Aurora


----------



## HeffnerMM (Aug 12, 2007)

Fyrinnae OMGWTF::MAC Bitter, True Chartreuse

Pure Luxe Check Me Out::MAC Electric Eel (but prettier!)

Pure Luxe Orchid::Benefit Cupcake Showoff(D/C I think)

~Michelle


----------



## janiesan (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *weavee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try looking @ silk naturals Silk Naturals (on ebay also) . It is a small company but have fab/unusual colours esp the blush. I love them all, it is cheap &amp; samples r large &amp; free samples r posted w each order. How much do the charge for shipping internationally? also, are ther brushes any good?


----------



## nemuX (Aug 14, 2007)

Just one now, I have to compare scientifically things before posting :

NARS orgasm = exact match for meow firefly blush spark


----------



## fuzzbuzzle (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cool, thanks to all for contributing! Newbie here, and this will be very useful


----------



## igor (Aug 27, 2007)

eedddyy0[[]]//====9-4tvbnm,./z///////gttyuiop';lk,mnbvczxxze4567im,,bnmxxnb,.;loiu..//'//znjmkhy654ww7m,.l;'////////mnbvcxdsftyghuujiokllllp[;''/wwzsssssssssghbnm ,klljwqastyuhgbnm,.//';poiiytresxcdfvgbnhjmkl;.,ccccccccbbn


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *igor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eedddyy0[[]]//====9-4tvbnm,./z///////gttyuiop';lk,mnbvczxxze4567im,,bnmxxnb,.;loiu..//'//znjmkhy654ww7m,.l;'////////mnbvcxdsftyghuujiokllllp[;''/wwzsssssssssghbnm ,klljwqastyuhgbnm,.//';poiiytresxcdfvgbnhjmkl;.,ccccccccbbn huh?


----------



## Dena M (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome thread.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## vanfujiwara (Sep 15, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks momo! they are very helpful!


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a mineral dupe for MAC's Tilt?


----------



## ticklemekay (Sep 25, 2007)

oh wow, thanks for this list!


----------



## belladorable (Sep 26, 2007)

Oooh... this is a great thread! Thanks!


----------



## jward (Oct 9, 2007)

Silk Naturals has a bunch of clones. I have not compared them myself, though.

Nars Orgasm-Climax (this one was a typo on your list)

MAC Expensive Pink-Bargain Pink

MAC Retrospeck-Bare

MAC Shroom-Boom

MAC Idol Eyes-Idolize

MAC Moth Brown-Lurid

MAC Humid-Lush

MAC Naked Lunch-Nekkid

Bobbie Brown Stonewashed Nudes Palette:

BB Espresso-Basalt

BB Mica-Aztec

BB Stonewash-Moonstone

BB Ash-Quartzite

BB Rock-Slate

BB Hotstone-Terra

I think she is working on others, also.


----------



## laleily (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank God I saw this thread. Very helpful




thanks


----------



## estieste (Nov 1, 2007)

that's just so nice of you! thx


----------



## pinkbelle (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow thanks for this. This would help me place my first orders in several MMU companies, definitely


----------



## mk12 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the dupes of the Nars Orgasm blush. I am planning to try a couple of them. I bought six Milani Luminous blushes when I found out it was discontinued... but I would really prefer to have a dupe that is just minerals. (Or minerals and silk powder.)

Quote:
The name of this ebay store is silknaturals mineral makeup store Thanks so much. I couldn't find the ebay store, but managed to find the website after you posted that name.





Originally Posted by *nemuX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just one now, I have to compare scientifically things before posting :NARS orgasm = exact match for meow firefly blush spark

I couldn't find "Spark". Did they change the name to "Orgasmic"? On my monitor it doesn't really look like Nars Orgasm though.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a great thread...

I've been looking for a dupe of MAC's beautiful Iris for ages now, and now that I've found one, the company doesn't ship to the UK!

I'm devastated!


----------



## tonkabeane (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone know of any dupes for the following?

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Fig 1.

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Floral Fantasy

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Rose Blanc

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Poison Pen

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Nocturnelle

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Black Ivy

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Malt

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Brun

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Concrete

M.A.C. Eyeshadow in Brown Down

M.A.C. Pigment in Violet

M.A.C. Blush in Emote

M.A.C. Blush in Ablaze

M.A.C. Blush in Fleurry

M.A.C. Blush in Fleur

M.A.C. Blush in Loverush

M.A.C. Blush in Plum Foolery


----------



## quut (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks so much


----------



## macydieterly200 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for sharing

thanks for sharing


----------



## canehdian (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow, thanks for a great list!!






I've heard that Alima Guava is a dupe for NARS Orgasm, but I haven't tried Guava yet...I have just ordered a sample.


----------



## Noy_js (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## adela_dawn (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for posting ^^


----------



## licornemousse (Dec 16, 2007)

thank you !


----------



## Lucy_01 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## andreawee (Jan 3, 2008)

*This is a great thread! Thanks so much for sharing



*


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2008)

Fyrinnae Electropop is a very close dupe of MAC Electric Eel.


----------



## girlinterrupted (Jan 3, 2008)

This is indeed very helpful. Does anyone know MAC's emote blush and MAC's uppity liner counterpart of Meow?


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## Gavriela (Jan 4, 2008)

From what I can tell (and I've only seen pictures of it on people), Lumiere's Fresh Roses and MAC's Dollymix aren't that far apart - the Fresh Roses I have, and have tried, Dollymix I don't, but looking at some of Entipy's pictures where she's wearing it, it looks a lot like Fresh Roses looks on me.

Be nice to get a definite confirm here, but....the sample is maybe 1.25$?


----------



## glavinagal (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow!! thanks for your list!!


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 21, 2008)

NARS Lipgloss in Turkish Delight = Neutrogena lip gloss in Groove


----------



## yuzuBunny (Jan 25, 2008)

This is a great thread! If I find any dupes, i promise to post here as well ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

good idea


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

this is a great thread!


----------



## ReeNa8589 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks!!!! Too bad I don't know any either.


----------



## hchvxf (Feb 6, 2008)

List I have collected from other forums:

Eye Shadows:

FOC Black cat = BE Cat Woman

FOC Macai = BE Free Spirit

FOC Polar = BE Winter White

FOC Anima = BE Soul

FOC Lucy = BE original Oz

FOC Fortune = BE Madras

FOC Masab = BE Ensenada

FOC Risk = BE Adventure

EDM Mystic Night = BE Emotion

Blush:

FOC Allusion = BE Hint

Pure Luxe Nymph = NARS Orgasm

Valerie Beauty O My = NARS Orgasm

Silk Naturals Climax = NARS Orgasm

Radiances:

FOC Radiant Bree = BE Bare Radiance

FOC Radiant Ellen = BE Clear Radiance

FOC Radiant Ariana = BE Pure Radiance

FOC Radiant Rosie = BE Rose Radiance

FOC Radiant Madelena = BE Tropical Radiance

PL Radiance = BE Clear Radiance

PL Warm Radiance = BE Pure Radiance


----------



## glamadelic (Feb 7, 2008)

Do any smaller MMU comanies make a dupe for BE's well-rested?


----------



## winterpiano (Feb 17, 2008)

wow this thread helps alot. thanks for great info


----------



## fattycat (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the topic !! when my order come home, I may have sth to post too

Can't wait (only have EDM now




)


----------



## nenya (Mar 24, 2008)

mac green brown = TMM Dralion = Pureluxe chocomint

nars orgasm = all well known pureluxe nymph = very similar to edm theme park


----------



## artressa (Mar 25, 2008)

How about BM TRUE Blush? Is there another like it or even a non MMU? How about BLACKTRACK? Is there another like it that is non MMU? (Or is that another thread?)

I just started using so I can't help yet



soon though!


----------



## fattycat (Apr 18, 2008)

Can someone do the swatches pls ? Cause I don't have any of these high-end e/s . So it's hard to imagine .

Thanks


----------



## Tyari (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder why a lot of the shadows from MAD Minerals and My Mineral bath and body have the same name?...


----------



## makeupbabe (May 2, 2008)

I have a list of LaurEss colors that are dupes or very close to others.

BE Well Rested - LaurEss Vanilla Concealer

BE Queen Tiffany - LaurEss Impulse Gem Light

BE Glee - LaurEss Delighted

BE Golden Gate - LaurEss Blissful

BE Nude Beach - LaurEss Breathless

BE Pebble - LaurEss Rendezvous

BE Blush (eyeshadow) - LaurEss Sweet Pea

BE Cupcake - LaurEss Cupcake

Nars Orgasm - LaurEss Uninhibited (maybe a little peachier then Nars though)

Nars Laguna - LaurEss Sun Kiss Bronzer

That's my contribution


----------



## simisimi100 (May 11, 2008)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Gavriela (May 15, 2008)

MAC Parrot = Silk Naturals Poly

SN has just released a whole bunch of new colours, with a load of MAC, Bobbi Brown, and a couple of Benefit clones, too.


----------



## kitchykoo (Jun 5, 2008)

great thread! love it! =)


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 6, 2008)

I have one:

MAC Sweet Sienna = The She Space Gothic Glamour


----------



## fattycat (Jul 19, 2008)

Anything new ???


----------



## katiztic (Jul 19, 2008)

Are there any dupes for the MAC paintpots?


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks for the info!


----------



## crystal_gale (Sep 11, 2008)

is there a dupe for MAC well dressed blush?


----------



## Lilyland83 (Sep 23, 2008)

This is so helpful!!


----------



## ayct207 (Sep 30, 2008)

WOW! Thanks! This make it so much easier to match color and try different brands.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 10, 2009)

I've read on Spektra that MAC's parrot=BE's Azure (I own Azure and it's a gorgeous color)


----------



## 1hotma2lu (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. This will be very helpful for my next haul. ;P


----------



## Hannah_ (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting momo!

This helped a lot!


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the post!


----------



## xxrejxilxx (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks... this really helps


----------

